# What office do you now hold?



## rpbrown (Jul 23, 2013)

Now that officer elections are almost over in Texas, what office (s) do you now hold (or will in very near future)?

For me it's JW


----------



## crono782 (Jul 23, 2013)

Master of Ceremonies


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jul 23, 2013)

Senior Deacon; will move up to JW at the first of December. (Our lodge calendars start with St. John the Evangelist, rather than the Baptist...)


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 23, 2013)

Worshipful Master of my home Lodge... Has-Been of many others.


----------



## BillCarroll (Jul 23, 2013)

We just had our officer installation in Alabama too. I just moved to JW. Hope all my brothers can make it through a whole year of my cooking.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Jul 23, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kwilbourn (Jul 23, 2013)

Will be installed as JW on Monday.


----------



## Tinman392 (Jul 23, 2013)

Worshipful Master of Iowa Park Lodge #713.


----------



## Sarge (Jul 23, 2013)

Senior Warden, Clinton #23 Henderson

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MarkR (Jul 24, 2013)

Lodge Education Officer.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jul 24, 2013)

Senior Steward - Granbury #392
Junior Deacon - Glen Rose # 525


----------



## chadmviator (Jul 24, 2013)

Senior Deacon Bremond #350


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Jul 26, 2013)

SW - Belton 166


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 26, 2013)

Let's see.  

Oh yeah, here it is.

Worshipful Master.

... Worshipful Master and Junior Past Worshipful Master.

now that's a lapel full!


I have vowed to miss less meetings throughout the year.  That way there's a better chance to say "_no mass, por favor!_"

:38:


----------



## bro cue (Jul 26, 2013)

Tyler of my blue lodge


----------



## cmbang (Jul 26, 2013)

Senior Warden - Danbury Lodge1432 - Danbury Texas

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother josh (Jul 27, 2013)

JW Zonton lodge 964 f&am louisville ky 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BroParker (Jul 27, 2013)

JD Holy City Lodge #150 Chicago, Il

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 27, 2013)

I stand without the door as Tyler.


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer (Jul 29, 2013)

Junior Deacon, Floresville #515


----------



## marcfortuna (Jul 29, 2013)

Venerable Master - Cavaleiros de Lancaster # 04 - ItanhaÃ©m / SP - Brazil

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jul 29, 2013)

Senior Deacon. 

Merritt Lodge No. 168
Grand Lodge of Canada in the Province of Ontario.


----------



## John H. (Jul 29, 2013)

I just might be a side liner this coming year.

Marshal
Delano-Wasco Lodge #309
GL of California

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## calcomm (Jul 29, 2013)

Cal Frieling

Sideliner this year and filling the Senior
Stewart chair for the rest of this year.       
Home Lodge 721, Van Nuys California
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (Jul 29, 2013)

Junior Deacon Oxnard Lodge 341 Oxnard, CA

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John H. (Jul 29, 2013)

KJC84, if one were to be in town... when would one need to be there for some Masonic Fellowship? 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John H. (Jul 29, 2013)

Oops, JKC84

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (Jul 30, 2013)

John H. said:


> KJC84, if one were to be in town... when would one need to be there for some Masonic Fellowship?
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



We meet every Wednesday night around 6:30 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CecilF (Jul 30, 2013)

WM, Eastland Lodge #467; SD, Gorman Lodge #716

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## BigDre357 (Jul 30, 2013)

Enjoying being a  Past Master

P.M. Drennon ...SMIB /G\


----------



## martin (Aug 2, 2013)

Inner guard!!!!!


----------



## BEDickey (Aug 2, 2013)

Our elections take place late in the year, when we come back from being dark, but I'm currently serving as Chaplain.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Aug 2, 2013)

BEDickey said:


> Our elections take place late in the year, when we come back from being dark, but I'm currently serving as Chaplain.



Lodges in maine go dark in the summer months?  

Senior Steward - Granbury #392
Junior Deacon - Glen Rose #525


----------



## dominictufo (Aug 2, 2013)

SD Confidence Lodge #110 FAAM Soquel CA

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## BEDickey (Aug 3, 2013)

[[/QUOTE]

Lodges in maine go dark in the summer months?  
[/QUOTE]

Yep, only for a few months, so we can get some house work done before the snow flies.


----------



## Mac (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm finally a has-been.

...And it feels great!


Freemason Connect HD


----------

